# Extended Recovery



## nabernhardt (Mar 23, 2013)

We are having difficulty with how to bill this out properly.  Here is our scenario we have physicians who may perform an outpatient type of surgery who requires an overnight stay.  There are no complications just likes to monitor the patient overnight.  An example would be a lap chole.  After the surgery and recovery the patient goes to the floor and is monitored overnight for about 20 - 24 hours.  We start counting once the patient is transferred to the floor and then the stop time is the next day when the provider writes the discharge order.  We were billing these out as outpatient hours under rev code 762.  But these were getting kicked as it was going across the claim as observation hours.  This was incorrect.  We then thought of using 719 for extended recovery hours however this rev is no longer valid.  We are currently using 710 for our primary and secondary recovery.  We are needing though help with how to bill out the hours for when the patient goes to the floor.  Is there anyway to do this.  The patient is not considered inpatient or observation.


----------

